# Did you get paid yet?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Flyer Jim said:


> Went to the Bee Club meeting Nov 6 to hear Mel Machado of Blue Diamond Almonds and Joe Traynor of Scientific Ag talk about 2013 almond pollination. Pretty much the same thing as they said the year before.
> 
> While I was standing around waiting for dinner I overheard a couple guys talking about not getting they're pollination money yet from last year. And by the way they were going on about it I don't think they were the only two people that haven't been paid. Just wondering how widespread this might be. :scratch:
> 
> Jim


I think it can be very case specific and sometimes its not the growers it can also be third party handlers through which the payment must travel. You just cant know enough about the people that you do business with.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

jim lyon said:


> I think it can be very case specific and sometimes its not the growers it can also be third party handlers


 Yep. They were talking about a couple of new brokers.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

There are always a few sleazy brokers around. They last a year or two and are gone. I had dealings with a couple of them years ago. Found out they had the money(I talked to the growers) but made themselves scarce whenever I called them. 

When you find an honest one, stick with him(or her).


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there any place that there is a list of brokers. Or how do you go about getting in contact with them? I know last year I saw one or two posting here about space they had to fill contracts.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Daniel Y said:


> Is there any place that there is a list of brokers. Or how do you go about getting in contact with them? I know last year I saw one or two posting here about space they had to fill contracts.


http://www.almondboard.com/Growers/TopicsAZ/ResourceMap/Pages/default.aspx?pi=0


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Often the beekeeper is payed 1/2 of the pollination fee at the time of delivery (placing into the orchard) and the other 1/2 at the end of it. This will usually serve the almond grower as well as the beekeeper. 

Some brokers dont collect the money for the beekeeper - they just charge the grower and/or beekeeper a fee for the service ( bringing the two together ) and so the beekeeper has to invoice the grower himself - makes the whole thing much easier - for obvious reasons, including taxes!

You can find brokers and growers who need bees in CA farm publications, newspapers and craigslist.


----------

